# Action de dossier automatique



## ehquionest (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous (et à toutes),
Voilà j'ai un fichier dans un dossier que je souhaite copier automatiquement dans un autre dossier lorsque celui-ci est modifié (son contenu).
J'ai réussi à paraméter l'action de dossier avec :
- Obtenir les élements du Finder indiqués (j'ai sélectionné mon fichier)
- Copier des éléments du finder (j'ai indiqué le dossier de destination)

Cela fonctionne si j'exécute l'action manuellement, sauf que j'aimerai que celle-ci produise automatiquement lorsque le fichier initial est modifié. Il me semble donc que je doive paramétrer une comparaison de dossier pour détecter les changements, mais comment ?
Merci pour vos lumières ;-)
Mark


----------

